# California - Bay Area Fremont DND 3rd Ed



## CndGrl (Sep 8, 2004)

30 something couple looking for a DnD 3rd Edition game in the bay area. We are new to the area and are looking for a game havn't been able to play for a while.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello CndGrl,

I live in the Bay Area, and game in Morgan Hill (just south of San Jose).

My group is full up at the moment, but the guys and gals (reading over my shoulder at the moment) wanted me to point out there are a few Conventions in the area each year where you and your significant other might find a suitable gaming group.

Good luck and welcome to the Bay Area!

J. Grenemyer


----------



## Sialia (Sep 13, 2004)

Tell me more about you and what you like to play.


----------



## CndGrl (Sep 13, 2004)

We are a couple in our mid 30’s that transferred to California from eastern Canada last year. My Husband Allan has been playing RPGs for many years. I have only been playing for the last 10 years, which is how we meet. We have played multiple d20 systems but our favorite is DnD 3rd Edition. I have GM’ed in the past but would prefer to play. We do like the more role-playing than hack and slash but a good battle is fun. We like to solve puzzles and riddles. We have played with miniatures but did not bring any of them with us here. We did bring all of our manuals. 

In Canada we played every Saturday night for the last 10 years and have not been able to play since we have been here.  We are both in the computer industry but I am currently not working while we are here. We expect to be here for at least 4 more years and would like to make the bay area our permanent home.

Allan has written his own custom software programs; a player management system and battle tracker for the GM.

We would love to get together with a group that enjoys the game and wants to have some fun.


----------



## Conaill (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll be moving to the East Bay myself, some time next month. A little early for me to start looking for a gaming group myself, but you might want to check the following thread in General:

Fremont Game Day?

I've been a regular attendee at Piratecat's game days, and these things are just the *best* way to get to know the local gaming and EN World community...


----------



## CndGrl (Sep 15, 2004)

We currently live in the southern end of Fremont (Warm Springs area) and are moving October 1st (Staying in the same area) and would also be up to hosting a game after the first if we can find some players and a GM.

I can be reached by email if there is any interest at Trish_eds@hotmail.com


----------

